# XML Konfigurationsdatei



## hibernate (14. Feb 2005)

hallo.

ich möchte einige einstellungen meiner applikation durch ein xml-file auslagern. dafür suche ich eine recht einfache möglichkeit, um von java aus das file zu schreiben und zu parsen. für beans scheint es mit dem XMLEncoder und XMLDecoder recht einfach zu gehen, im gegensatz zu anderen dingen, die ich mir angeschaut hab.

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## niemand (14. Feb 2005)

Ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben: JDOM. Lässt sich irgendwie recht einfach verwenden, und die Daten lassen sich auch einfach weiterverarbeiten.

cu


----------



## foobar (14. Feb 2005)

Wenn du nur ein paar Werte speichern willst, ist XMLEncoder sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Um eine komplexere Konfiguration zu speichern würde ich DOM respekive JDOM verwenden, da du damit mehr Kontrolle über das Ausgabeformat hast.


----------

